# Dzelži / Hardware >  par WiHi

## andri55

Vai tāds WiHi signāla pastiprinātājs eksistē, kuru varētu ieslēgt starp USB un PC?

----------


## andrievs

Cik zinu tad starp PC un USB var ieslēgt tikai HiHi pastiprinātāju
http://www.mojo-jojo.lv/item.php?cid=44&item=425

----------


## ansius

biji domājis doši vien WiFi, pastiprinātāji ir bet tie ir krietni ārpus parasto cilvēku budžeta kā arī tad ir nepieciešamas atbilstošas licences, lielāku jaudu lietošanai sakariem. labākais pastiprinātājs ir ANTENA!!! un to jau ir iespējams nopirkt uztaisīt kam nu katrs dod priekšroku.

----------


## kabis

Piemērs, kā uzlabot parastu bezvadu rūtera antenu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUTT8wdN_VA&feature=fvw

----------

